# Kommentare zu: Browning Champions Trophy 2006



## Anglerboard-Team (10. Mai 2006)

*Hier* gibts die Infos, ab hier könnt Ihr diskutieren und kommentieren>>>


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Browning Champions Trophy 2006*

Wer aus dem Board wird denn auf der Championstrophy anwesend sein?

Gerade alle interessierten Angler aus dem bayerischen, bzw oberpfälzer u. niederbayrischen  Raum sollten sich dieses Event nicht entgehen lassen. Wann kann man schon Profis wie Michael Schlögl usw. mal direkt am Wasser beobachten und ihnen auf die Finger schauen????


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Browning Champions Trophy 2006*

Franzl wird kommen.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Browning Champions Trophy 2006*

das weiß ich schon 

viel Erfolg an der Ostsee|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Browning Champions Trophy 2006*

Bescheid )


----------



## Mefotom (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Browning Champions Trophy 2006*

Hallo zusammen,

war bei der Veranstaltung im Saarland, Topsache kann ich nur sagen.

Hatte die Gelegenheit Bob Nudd zuzuschauen, GENIAL.

Sollte man sich nicht entgehenlassen.

Für mich dieses Jahr leider zu weit weg.

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Browning Champions Trophy 2006*

Freue mich auch schon darauf  

Bin mal gespannt was die da alles so rausziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Browning Champions Trophy 2006*

Ein Mefoangler beim Stippen )
Gehst Du dann zukünftig mit der Stippe oder Matchrute auf Mefos??

Ich bin ja leider) zu der Zeit an der Ostsee, sonst wäre ich auch sicher hingekommen.

Hoffe aber dass ich noch einen Termin mit brassenkiller01 hinkriege, um wenigstens mal dem BrowningTeam Bayern über die Schulter gucken zu können.


----------



## Mefotom (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Browning Champions Trophy 2006*

Hallo,

@Thomas9904

Ein Mefoangler beim Stippen )
Gehst Du dann zukünftig mit der Stippe oder Matchrute auf Mefos??

Ich wohne im Saarland, da ist man gezwungen ab und zu mal mit der Matchrute zu angeln:q .

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Browning Champions Trophy 2006*

Bescheid ))


----------

